# comment ameliorer la lecture video imac?



## idtf (11 Août 2004)

j'ai des video en divx qui saccadent quelquefois. Y at'il un moyen d'améliorer les choses, matériel ou logiciel? (changer le disque dur, mettre de la mémoire, utiliser un autre lecteur, configurer de la mémoire virtuelle, ... ... )

 imac 500
 disque d'origine
 576 mb RAM

 VLC


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

J'ai aussi la même config et aucun problème pour lire les DivX. 
Au cas où ils sont sur Cd, essaye de les copier sur le disque dur avant.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Essaye egalement mplayer. Parfois certains films passent mieux sur l'un que sur l'autre. Donc faut avoir les 2.


----------



## idtf (11 Août 2004)

c'est juste certains films (un en fait, parce que ma collection en comporte ... 4) qui pose problème.

je vais essayer l'autre logiciel.


----------

